# Murray McLauchlan



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Hi all,...I've been searching for some Murray McLauchlan guitar tabs,..."Try Walking Away" in particular.
I would appreciate any info on this artist's music,...chords, tabs, etc.

Thanks,......Rick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's in F... ( F and B ) ..try capo 1st fret and play E and A....


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks, shoretyus.


----------

